

Ask HN: Why would I see [dead] before my submission titles? - dangelov

I joined about 2 months ago and I&#x27;ve only submitted a few stories so far (3 or 4) and on my last submission I see that there&#x27;s [dead] before the title.<p>Any insight on what&#x27;s happening?
======
kbuck
Dead posts have been killed by either automated spam prevention or the
editors. See "In my profile, what does showdead do?" here:
[http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
dangelov
I've actually read that document, but I guess I was confused because it was
marked [dead] as soon as I submitted it, and it mentions nothing about
automated spam prevention.

Makes sense though :) Thanks.

------
AznHisoka
Because you're like that dude from The Sixth Sense.

------
dangelov
PS This post does not have the [dead] in front of it.

------
OwGrk
I don't see the [DEAD]. Screen Shot?

~~~
dangelov
[http://dew.dangelov.com/dewdrops/DEW-5229a26a3d7111.76365678...](http://dew.dangelov.com/dewdrops/DEW-5229a26a3d7111.76365678.png)

I've read a bit about hellbanning on HN, so thought that's what might be
happening, but i think kbuck cleared it up.

